# Oh boy...



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

So the company I work(ed) for was not doing well, and I was already afraid for my job, and my fears were realized friday afternoon when I was laid off. I have been to one interview for a job since I was already worried, but from what I hear the interview process for this company is long (five interviews before being hired, seems a little ridiculous to me...) and my husband and I just bought our first house last year and we live in the Pac NW so it's not cheap to live here....

Please pray for us and our home and our furry kids, or send happy thoughts, etc. Whatever it is, we need some good vibes sent our way. I am a damn fine employee and I think they made a huge mistake for choosing a second rate employee who will work for peanuts over someone like me (IMO). But I am a bit worried about our financial situation right now and could use some cheering up!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm sorry. Listen, I've been there. Lost my high paying job in late 06 and we lost our home a few months later. My wife just got layed off and now has to work making half as much. It's okay though, God is watching over all of us. I pray for you and yours and all the families that are out there strugling with this economic backlash. You WILL pull through. Things may get a little rough and hurts and it's scarey, just keep telling yourself this phrase over and over; things gotta get worse before they get better. It's true, we aren't in the same place we were two years ago but we're getting there. It sucks big time but life is a constant uncertainty and you've got to do the best you can to enjoy what short time we have here. Please do all of us a big favor... Keep that chin up. (John 16:22 "And ye now therefore have sorrow: but I will see you again, and your heart shall rejoice, and your joy no man taketh from you."
-Jesus Christ)

To all who are reading this,
I know that God is a taboo subject on the internet, but I respectfully ask of you to have compassion for people in their time of need and to respect others faith. Thank you
-RedDoggy


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

been there done it twice. both were new opertunities especially the second one now the goverment pays for my schooling and my unemployment. it always works out. has for the first place that laid me off relief actually set in about 2 weeks later. you never really know how much of a pain a job can be when you never know your fate when things get slow. and i live in michigan and things have been slow here about 7 yrs. know. and one of the biggest corporations left in michigan will be gone in atleast five years. their in the process of moving to china also


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

We've been there also and it is a scary place to be. I will pray that you find a better job and send some happy thoughts your way too!

Stephanie


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Oh, yes. I've been there. It happens to the best of us. A K-9 training facility i worked for had to cut back because they opened up another location and it do so well in the area it was in. So they had to cut back on employees to help pay for the new building. Ended up letting me and one other lady go because we had a higher salary. Well, you get what you paid for, they ended calling me back 3 weeks later asking if i could come back and told them hell no! 
You and your family will deff be in my thought and we give you the best of wishes. Everything will work out for you one way or another.*


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your words of support! 

This happened to us about five years ago when we were about to move into our first apartment. I got my 30 day layoff notice the day we signed our lease on our first apt. I got paid out for 4 days of vacation, and ended up starting work on the fourth day, so it all worked out. 

Everything leading up to this seems very strange, since I honestly didn't know I was going to be let go, but I had a bad feeling, so I sent my feelers out to friends and fam for a new job, and then I interviewed for this one the day before getting laid off...it all fell into place (well, hopefully). So I feel like there is something bigger and better in store *fingers crossed* for me. And since I've got mad money crunching and budgeting skills I did find this morning that we will be able to scrape by on my unemployment pay if it comes to that. 

I just have to keep telling myself that I have been through much worse, because I have. And this isn't the worse thing that could happen. 

Thanks again for all your prayers and support, I will keep you posted on the job search =)


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I know exactly what you're going through. I worked for a home health company doing HR, but they were bankrupt and changed their name twice in the two years I worked there. We were very understaffed and it seemed like I was always knocking on unemployments door, so I left to work in the accounting department of a company that makes toilets. The pay was over 3 dollars more an hour, and I was doing half the work. And I thought, "We'll always need toilets, right?" It was a union position, and one of the better places to work in my area. Well, two years after I started working there, they closed their doors. 

Right now, I am drawing unemployment and in school (all paid by the good 'ole US government). Seems like it would just be cheaper to keep jobs in the US, but hey, whatever. It's hard to adjust to living on unemployment, but it is possible. 

My unemployment pay will run out in December, and I plan on getting my Master's Degree on my own, so I am extremely nervous. I am going to have a few hard years ahead of budgeting, going to school, and working full time. I dread looking for another job. I know I'm not going to find one in this area that will pay as good as the toilet job (ironic, huh). But I can't give up on school b/c the way that things are going, an Associate Degree just isn't enough. I don't want to have to go through this again.

But, I know how you feel and I will pray for you. It sucks right now, but some day we'll look back and say, "What a blessing in disguise!"


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I feel for you. I know how it is the company I work for doesn't look too sound either. I'm worried but there really are no jobs out there plus I live 34miles from any town of decent size around 8000 to 12000 people. Hopefully all of us will have good fortune in the near future.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

*Update*

I had my second interview this morning at a really awesome company. I am really really hoping to get this job, even if they offer me less than what I was making I think I might take it since the company is just THAT good to work for (my sister already works there in a separate department). I took some assessment tests which I did great on two of the three, and met with the team I would be working with. I am trying not to get my hopes up but I can't help but feel like this is all God's timing. I started to look for a job because I was worried about getting laid off, then this amazing job opens up which I am PERFECT for and I interview the day before I get laid off, which might turn out to be a blessing in disguise because they keep on saying how they want to get this position filled ASAP and now I won't have to give two weeks notice!

I should hear by mid-week so please please please say a prayer for me that everything works out with this job. And if not, I am meeting with job recruiting agencies in three different cities in the area, so those could be good leads too!

I am a hard worker and I cannot stand not working!


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

glad that thing are looking up for you!!! you will be in our prays.:angel: God will watch you and keep you safe.:angel:


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Hope everyhting goes well. I know how you feel. My husband had a back injsury at work and we harldly got anything from that. My husband had a laminectaimy (lower back surgery) and is going to need a spinal fusion. It's been 3 years just with my income. Thankfully we ive in my mother n laws house and dont have to pay rent, but we pay everything else.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Wow, that must be hard!

We just bought our house a little over a year ago, and we only got it after I got promoted to supervisor (which was a total joke btw, I wasn't in charge of sh*t). And then my boss tells me after she tells me I am getting laid off that the Pres of the company wanted her to do it last summer, but then she got pregnant, and so they gave me a raise to fool me into sticking around for another nine months and the day she got back from maternity she was told she had to lay me off. I never would have taken the friggin job if I would have known that it would lead to being let go. Just goes to show what kind of company I was working for. (sorry, just venting...)

But hey, I am actually very optimistic because I have had some great interviews and there was one today where I got along with my would-be boss so well, and it almost seemed like she wanted to offer me the job right then and there, but I was her first interview so she had to at least look at other people. I got a really good feeling about that company so I hope it all works out.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Great to hear that things are looking better for you. Good luck, and just focus on getting that job. Everything will work out for you guys.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Keep us posted on how everything goes!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

:angel: I hope things turn out okay for you. Will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Sounds like things might be turning around for you. Keepin my fingers crossed.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

So I got a job offer today! I haven't taken the job just yet (pretty sure I am going to though!) but I want to sleep on it first. If/when I accept the offer, I will be starting this Thursday! Wow, that was fast. Thank the LORD!

Just wanted to thank you all for your prayers and support!


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

thats awesome


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Congrats!!!


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

good for you!!!:angel:


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woof: :thumbsup: :clap:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

*Wish me luck!*

Tomorrow is my first day at my new job so wish me luck!!!


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

Good luck!! on our new journey. wish i had a job sometimes lol maybe i dont


----------

